
Bring Your Own Team Update: BYOT Is Being Sunset (2017) - malisper
https://stripe.com/blog/bring-your-own-team
======
malisper
The update is at the bottom:

> Update: After spending about a year on the BYOT experiment, we’ve decided to
> sunset it. In short, it didn’t work; we didn’t hire any teams as a result.

> There were a few reasons for this, which we learned along the way. First,
> coordinating multiple career moves at once is even more logistically tricky
> than we realized. Many candidates who considered BYOT ended up applying as
> individuals. Second, much of the interest in BYOT came from talented teams
> in countries where Stripe isn’t yet ready or able to hire full-time
> employees. We’re excited to be in touch with some of these teams again when
> we expand to their home countries.

> We’ll be taking much of what we learned through this experiment and applying
> it to our standard hiring process. For example, many candidates appreciated
> the explicit guidance for what to expect when interviewing, and the timeline
> on which to expect it. We’re also still open to allowing multiple candidates
> who know each other to apply at the same time, without the BYOT structure;
> if you’re interested, come talk to us. While we’re sorry this experiment
> didn’t work out, we’re never done tweaking and improving our hiring process.
> If you’ve got suggestions, let us know!

